

Ask HN: I need an idea - rukshn

I'm interested in making an app/ service that is based on locations. I don't have a good idea for a location based service or app. If you get the chance to build a location based app what would it be?
======
aitoehigie
Location based dating, location based search, location based shopping,
location based ___anything_ __. insert anything you know and build it.

~~~
rukshn
What would be more interesting to people? I'd like to be the tool more social
than we just giving a service.any idea?

------
imtu80
I am working on a project, it is very basic at this point. Email me or provide
your email and I will send you more information.

~~~
rukshn
i can't see your email address. What your email address?

